# Kobe Charged With Sexual Assault



## thekid (Apr 3, 2003)

According to NBC 4, Kobe Bryant was charged with sexual assault in Colorado after a woman accused him Tuesday. Police believed they had enough information to charge him and he has posted $25,000.


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

OMG: I can't believe that I just read it too, WTF is wrong with him?


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

*Wow..*

Here's a link about it .. some..

http://www.9news.com/storyfull.asp?id=16173


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Wow, look what I found!

Ammo!

:rocket: :wordyo: :rocket:


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

Kobe Bryant Faces Sexual Assault Charge In Colorado 

Kobe Bryant, the all-star guard for the Los Angeles Lakers, was arrested on charge of sexual assault, the Eagle County Sheriff's Office said Sunday. 

A woman went to sheriff's deputies on July 1 and told investigators that she was sexually assaulted by Bryant in a hotel in the Edwards area of Eagle County the night before. 


Upon review of interviews and physical evidence, investigators met with the District Attorney's Office and concluded they had enough evidence to charge Bryant with felony sexual assault. 

During the investigation, Bryant, 24, was cooperative with investigators and remains cooperative with authorities, the Eagle County Sheriff's Office said. 

Bryant voluntarily complied with the arrest warrant by turning himself in to the sheriff's office in Eagle. He posted a $25,000 bond on July 4. 

The case has since been sealed by a judge. 

Byrant, who has helped lead the Lakers to three consecutive National Basketball Association titles, lives in Los Angeles with his wife of three years, Vanessa Laine, and young daughter, Natalia. This past season Lakers lost in the Western Conference semifinals to the San Antonio Spurs.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>thekid</b>!
> According to NBC 4, Kobe Bryant was charged with sexual assault in Colorado after a woman accused him Tuesday. Police believed they had enough information to charge him and he has posted $25,000.


WHAT????
If this is true that ****ing bum has got to go!
These kind of behaviour just CANNOT be tolerated!!!!


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

Very sad...my instict as are most ...this is bogus


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

*WHAT????
If this is true that ****ing bum has got to go!
These kind of behaviour just CANNOT be tolerated!!!!* 

LOL. Man shut yo dumas$ up.:laugh: You don't know what the hell happened.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

This isn't something that TRACY MCGRADY would ever do.

Tracy McGrady is a class act.


*stirs the pot* :groucho:


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Maybe he is trying to get some street cred


----------



## drewson (May 19, 2003)

Yeah, he's building up street cred.

Just do it. (Even if they say no!)


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

I can't believe this, are we talking about the same Kobe Bryant. Someone is going after his money and trying to destroy his image. I'm no Kobe fan but I respect him and I can't believe this ****.


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

*Maybe he is trying to get some street cred* 

:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: Funniest thing I heard today, but it's a sad funny.


----------



## ltrain99 (Apr 27, 2003)

I doubt it but, I wonder if this could affect Payton and Malone signing.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bunk 22</b>!
> I can't believe this, are we talking about the same Kobe Bryant. Someone is going after his money and trying to destroy his image. I'm no Kobe fan but I respect him and I can't believe this sh!t.


But they said that there was enough physical evidence to charge him


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Bunk 22</b>!
> *WHAT????
> If this is true that ****ing bum has got to go!
> These kind of behaviour just CANNOT be tolerated!!!!*
> ...


Yo Bunk, not the first time you anoy me!

Can't you read? I said "if this is true"!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Of course i don't know if any of this happened!!!
(And i sure hope not!)


----------



## tdizzle (Apr 12, 2003)

Yea they just broke into the Dodgers-DiamondBacks game. They said they had issued a warrent for his arrest on charges of sexual assualt. Personally out of all the NBA players he would have been one of the last I would have thought would get into trouble. I have a feeling that the women accusing him may be making the story up, youve seen it happen before with other athletes. I'm not a Lakers fan, but I hope the story is not true.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

_"According to several sources, Los Angeles Lakers star guard, Kobe Bryant, was arrested at a local baseball game on charges of sexual assault. Professional Recording Artist, R. Kelly, looked on in horror."_


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>tdizzle</b>!
> Yea they just broke into the Dodgers-DiamondBacks game. They said they had issued a warrent for his arrest on charges of sexual assualt. Personally out of all the NBA players he would have been one of the last I would have thought would get into trouble. I have a feeling that the women accusing him may be making the story up, youve seen it happen before with other athletes. I'm not a Lakers fan, but I hope the story is not true.


Ya...this is serious...people shouldn't make light of it regardless of the outcome. Man, this just blows me away....i never thought i would hear this, shakes me up.


----------



## NYCbballFan (Jun 8, 2003)

Wow. My brother and I had ESPN on when the news of Bryant's arrest scrolled by on the news bar. Our first reaction was that a hacker must have broken into the ESPN computers and put the line in. Bryant is just about the last person in the NBA who I would connect with this kind of crime. He just seems like a person who is very self-controlled and focused.

We don't know what's happened yet. If it's true, Bryant and the NBA take a big, big hit.


----------



## Springsteen (Jan 24, 2003)

Charges are rarely filed when there isn't "decent physical evidence" to base the charges on. Saying it in this instance doesn't really make Kobe more or less guilty. It's very rare prosecutors will file charges when there is no evidence. 

Does this mean Kobe's guilty? Certainly not. Just that the articles I've read talking about "physical evidence" appear to be trying to play up the fact that he's not being prosecuted because he is a superstar. Also, until the evidence is brought out at trial, it cannot fairly be judged. The police are clearly going to be confident in their evidence, especially on television.

Either way, the thing is, while none of us know the details, we can at least commend Kobe for handling it with a certain amount of dignity and class by helping with the investigation.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Springsteen</b>!
> Charges are rarely filed when there isn't "decent physical evidence" to base the charges on. Saying it in this instance doesn't really make Kobe more or less guilty. It's very rare prosecutors will file charges when there is no evidence.
> 
> Does this mean Kobe's guilty? Certainly not. Just that the articles I've read talking about "physical evidence" appear to be trying to play up the fact that he's not being prosecuted because he is a superstar. Also, until the evidence is brought out at trial, it cannot fairly be judged. The police are clearly going to be confident in their evidence, especially on television.
> ...



well, if i would think of anyone innocent until proven guilty, it would be him. I hope it goes quickly and goes away.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

> Either way, the thing is, while none of us know the details, we can at least commend Kobe for handling it with a certain amount of dignity and class by helping with the investigation.


Please. If it's true, why wouldn't he turn himself in? What's he gonna do, run from the police? Also, I don't see why people are making fun of the situation. Last time I checked, sexual assault wasn't a funny thing. Maybe that's just me...


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RoddneyThaRippa</b>!
> 
> 
> Please. If it's true, why wouldn't he turn himself in? What's he gonna do, run from the police? Also, I don't see why people are making fun of the situation. Last time I checked, sexual assault wasn't a funny thing. Maybe that's just me...



no you are as right as can be....this is NO laughing matter!


----------



## 3PeatComplete (Jul 11, 2002)

Wow. Unbelievable. Mr Clean-Cut himself.


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

*I don't believe it*

It's probably just some pro basketball groupie "skank" trying to get some easy money. :upset: 

Kobe is innocent....


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

> It's probably just some pro basketball groupie "skank" trying to get some easy money.


****

no need for name calling


----------



## Julo (Nov 23, 2002)

I'm not a huge kobe fan, but lets face it - he can have any women he wants

amd atheletes like kobe are prime targets for gold diggers

In my opinion, there's a lot more to this story...


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I'm stunned. I really have no words. From what I can tell they have some physical evidence to support this claim. 

I am so disheartened by this news its just hard to put into words.

I guess you never quite know who these athlete's are inside.

Kobe I guess should be given due dilligence, so I'll wait to hear the story before I have comment.


----------



## carver401 (Aug 24, 2002)

Doesn't Kobe also have a beutiful young wife and child?!!??


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

He probably is innocent just like OJ


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Holy hell! 

I really hope that this is someone just trying to get some money out of him. 

If it's not...you suck Kobe!


----------



## ltrain99 (Apr 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>carver401</b>!
> Doesn't Kobe also have a beutiful young wife and child?!!??


His wife filed the charges I heard. This just makes it even stranger. Its kinda weird 2 have ur wife say u sexually assualted her.


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

Wow.
Kobe Bryant???
I though this guy was an GOOD guy.
Guilty or Innocent?


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

It was his wife?

wife will probably just bring lawsuit against him, file divorce, he'll lose half of his cash, but that's it...

or

wife will drop charges, ala kidd's wife...

I'm betting on the divorce and losing half of his cash or a undisclosed settlement though.


----------



## Julo (Nov 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ltrain99</b>!
> 
> His wife filed the charges I heard. This just makes it even stranger. Its kinda weird 2 have ur wife say u sexually assualted her.


hmm... that is wierd. Something tells me there's a lot more to this case

perhaps they were fighting :boxing: and for payback she got her girlfriend to help her get back at him makeadeal )?


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ltrain99</b>!
> 
> His wife filed the charges I heard. This just makes it even stranger. Its kinda weird 2 have ur wife say u sexually assualted her.


I love when people say "I heard..." but don't give a source or anything, where did you "hear" that?


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> 
> 
> The "woman" was really just Dee Bo dressed in drag.
> ...


I don't really think that is funny.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

also wondering where you heard it was his wife??


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

I really can't believe Kobe actually did that. I'm sure it was a set-up so that Kobe will lose his $$ and credibility. 

Hope everything turns out fine for him........


----------



## ltrain99 (Apr 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>arenas809</b>!
> 
> 
> I love when people say "I heard..." but don't give a source or anything, where did you "hear" that?


SOme1 at the Lakers board posted it, doubt it was though.


----------



## Kyle (Jul 1, 2003)

Street Cred by raping females :laugh: . Remember now, he didn't throw her out in the streets while holding a gun in his pants. :laugh:


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

**** all this street cred bull****. We don't know why he did it, or even if he did. At this point, it's best to just wait to learn all the facts. And anyone who makes jokes out of a situation like this is just immature and idiotic.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>RoddneyThaRippa</b>!
> **** all this street cred bull****. We don't know why he did it, or even if he did. At this point, it's best to just wait to learn all the facts. And anyone who makes jokes out of a situation like this is just immature and idiotic.


I agree. This is just too serious to joke about it.
When i first read it, i was convinved he did it.
But now, i just have to wait for the facts. It's not the first time an sports figure is envolver with something like this.
Let's just wait and see.

I just hope it's not true, for Kobe SEEMED do be a class-act guy...


----------



## Kyle (Jul 1, 2003)

I agree Rodd


----------



## Sleeperz (Feb 3, 2003)

wow, i'm shocked.

this is so out of character from the kobe that we all seem to know. we'll just have to wait and see how this thing plays out. and this thing about his wife?? i'm just reall weirded out rite now. :no:


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: I don't believe it*



> Originally posted by <b>ghiman</b>!
> It's probably just some pro basketball groupie "skank" trying to get some easy money. :upset:
> 
> Kobe is innocent....


This happens quite often. Remember the alleged rape by Nick Anderson. Well that woman totally made it up, I suspect the same thing happened with Kobe. He rarely goes out according to teammates. It seems like BS to me.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Sleeperz</b>!
> wow, i'm shocked.
> 
> this is so out of character from the kobe that we all seem to know. we'll just have to wait and see how this thing plays out. and this thing about his wife?? i'm just reall weirded out rite now. :no:



I heard nothing to indicate it was his wife, but if it was --- maybe Kobe has a reason (in his mind). Afterall, it's common knowledge that she frequents ALL of the high-class clubs in LA while he's off playing ball. 

And, besides, the child needed to grow up and experience life. Hell, like ALL teenagers --- she was ready for her next "boyfriend" after he gave her the Beemer and the ring. Once she was in the money and he is out of sight --- let the fun begin (at Kobe's expense). When you're as young as she was when you get married, now is time for her to have fun and she probably is sick of Kobe and wants (and have had) something new. 

But, what I've heard said, "a WOMAN" came into the station. I guess that could be his wife. But, when AI's wife was involved, they came right out and said "his wife". But, then again, this is Kobe.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

$25,000 bond...I still can't get over it. A national story over a sexual assualt charge, with only $25,000 bond...peanuts, fellas, peanuts. It doesn't make a bit of sense to me.


----------



## Minge (Jun 29, 2003)

Well, i have no more idea of what exactly happened than anyone else here, but still i have a couple of things to say...

Now this has been said many times before, and by many people, but it's a depressing truth... When it comes to rape, an accusation is as good as - and often better than - a conviction. I mean, people in this thread are already saying things along the lines of "Kobe!?! And i thought he was such a nice guy". Note 'thought', as in past tense - implying that views of him have already changed. I know that almost certainly wasn't meant that wayu by the people that said such things, but still, as soon as somebody is accused of any sexual crime, their reputation plumets.

If this has all been cooked up to hurt Kobe for some reason, it would make sense. I defy any of you to name a faster, easier, better way to harm a mans character than an accusation of sexual assault. Of course i'm not dismissing the accusing woman completely - there is every chance she was assaulted by Kobe, as i said above i have no idea what happened. But the fact remains that you can destroy a man's life with one quick phone call to the police.

As for the physical evidence, i know that in many places (I'm not sure about the USA, i don't live there and don't know the law entirely), scratches and bruises can be used as evidence in such cases, despite the obvious possibility that they could well have been caused in any number of situations not involving the man accused of the crime. Oh yeah, and it's the LAPD we're talking about, right? I'll freelly admit that i have a personal, deep-rooted hatred of all police forces, but i have even less faith in the LAPD than i have in most.

It's worth pointing out that the vast majority of rape and sexual assault trials end in a verdict of not guilty, but would that really make any difference to Kobe? This will follow him for the rest of his life, everyone will always remember it regardless of the outcome, and regardless of what, if anything, he did to this woman. His situatation can, in my opinion, be summed up very well with four words: "Sucks to be him".


----------



## steadyeddy (Jan 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> This isn't something that TRACY MCGRADY would ever do.
> 
> Tracy McGrady is a class act.
> ...



You're an .........


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

If this was TMAC doing this i bet almost all of u would debate on him.

But seriously this is hard to believe hope is not true.
Isnt there gonna be press conference...........


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MiamiHeat03</b>!
> If this was TMAC doing this i bet almost all of u would debate on him.
> 
> But seriously this is hard to believe hope is not true.
> Isnt there gonna be press conference...........



There wasn't a press conference, but here on local channel 2 news, Kupchak (sp?) said, "like with all of our players, we are in complete support of Kobe". Rambis, when asked if he was surprised, took an awful long time to say, "yes, I guess you could say it's a surprise". Rambis wasn't convincing to me, but then again --- I'm not a Kobe fan.


----------



## 3PeatComplete (Jul 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Minge</b>!
> Well, i have no more idea of what exactly happened than anyone else here, but still i have a couple of things to say...
> 
> Now this has been said many times before, and by many people, but it's a depressing truth... When it comes to rape, an accusation is as good as - and often better than - a conviction. I mean, people in this thread are already saying things along the lines of "Kobe!?! And i thought he was such a nice guy". Note 'thought', as in past tense - implying that views of him have already changed. I know that almost certainly wasn't meant that wayu by the people that said such things, but still, as soon as somebody is accused of any sexual crime, their reputation plumets.
> ...


Very well put. I completely agree.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Tom</b>!
> Very sad...my instict as are most ...this is bogus


Things like this happen to the rich and the famous(people like to think they can make a quick buck off of the rich). It has absolutely NOTHING to do with his game. So don't judge and convict the guy before he has his say in court.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

For people to compare Tmac in this situation is stupid. This isn't about Tmac or anybody else. Both Tmac and Kobe have spotless reputations and neither would be treated any differently. This isn't about Kobe and Tmac its ridiculous to suggest that Tmac would be treated differntly. 

These charges are serious and I think its too early to tell what the heck happened. Any superstar's name can be drugged through the mud with bogus charges. This maybe the case. If these charges are accurate than Kobe needs to pay the price.


----------



## 3PeatComplete (Jul 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dynasty Raider</b>!
> There wasn't a press conference, but here on local channel 2 news, Kupchak (sp?) said, "like with all of our players, we are in complete support of Kobe".


 He also said "These allegations are completely 
out of character of the Kobe Bryant we know," Lakers general manager 
Mitch Kupchak said in a statement. "For the seven years he's been 
with us, he has been one of the finest young men we've known and a 
wonderful asset to both our team and our community."


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Damn gold digging women, this reminds me of the Nick Anderson case. 

Made up crap trying to get some money. :upset: :upset: :upset:


----------



## Philo (Feb 13, 2003)

He probably just screwed some golddigger who now wants a lot of money. It probably happens a lot more than we know in the NBA. This is Kobe, so the media will blow it up.


----------



## SLiM9287 (Jul 2, 2002)

Lets say this ends up being true (I hope not) would he face any jail time? And if the lady is makin it up wat would happen to her?


----------



## steadyeddy (Jan 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Dynasty Raider</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You have got to be the weirdest poster I've ever read.

You have the most vivid mind of anyone I've ever read on these sites with some of the BS you create.

I would love to see who you are in real life....one can only imagine. LOL

I would love to see who you are in real life.


----------



## Hero (Jun 28, 2003)

*** DELETED ***


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>steadyeddy</b>!
> 
> 
> You have got to be the weirdest poster I've ever read.
> ...


Yeah, this guy is like the "Jack the Ripper" in the Star Trek episode who accompanied mankind when they ventured out into space...in our case, he ventured from FanHome to here.

This is the same guy who tried to get a petition to the NBA last year protesting the Sacto-L.A. series...some things never change. My suggestion: put him on your ignore list.

Unfortunately, I can't. I have to read all his crap to make sure it meets the TOS here. Of course, he is a character, and part of this web site depends on such characters.


----------



## TMOD (Oct 12, 2002)

I'm not an expert on the law here...so can someone comment on this:

I've heard two things; felony sexual assault, and sexual misconduct...

Is the latter just what they call a sexual crime initially until they know exactly what the offence was? I'm a bit confused...


----------



## Im The One (Sep 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dynasty Raider</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



DR you a clipper fan, and were cool and all...........

but what the hell are you talking about?

I talk about Kobe for fun and stuff,but your taking this Kobe hating thing to some strange levels


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Im The One</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah --- we're cool and all. BUT, you do see that everything I've been saying eventually comes to light.

My friend, there is an old saying: "What's done in the dark always come to the light", or something like that.

BTW: I talk about No one for FUN. Character is an important thing. I wouldn't spend so much time on him if .... And, besides --- you all are sooooooo naive and gullible. But, your naivete is what keeps the League going.


EDIT: OOPS!!! Deletion --- didn't mean to say that!!! It's a lie, it's a lie


----------



## thrice911 (Jul 15, 2002)

> BTW: What if I told you that I am CLOSER to Kobe than you can imagine?


Ok, Dynasty Raider is officially starting to creep me out...:uhoh:


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

*Ok, Dynasty Raider is officially starting to creep me out... *:uhoh: 



:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

UPDATE: "Hurlbert said Sunday night that he hadn't made a decision on whether to file charges and had not yet seen the arrest report. He said the sheriff's office asked a judge for an arrest warrant instead of requesting one through his office, the usual practice."


----------



## SignGuyDino (Apr 30, 2003)

If the jersey don't fit you must acquit...


----------



## TyGuy (Apr 19, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Ron</b>!
> $25,000 bond...I still can't get over it. A national story over a sexual assualt charge, with only $25,000 bond...peanuts, fellas, peanuts. It doesn't make a bit of sense to me.


Would it have been more newsworthy to you if he shot someone?


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

*To the guy who said this*

"I'll freelly admit that i have a personal, deep-rooted hatred of all police forces"

I will tell you something buddy..
for all the crap the cops put up with 24 hrs a day,I don't know
how they keep their senses.

What if I said.." I hate all foreigners from every country"
Wouldn't that be silly to say that??

And particularly about a group of folks that put their life on the 
line to save you,DESPITE how you feel about them.

Next time you come to L.A.. and you are just being robbed,
mugged,assaulted,
Don't yell for the cops then !
save yourself !


----------



## thrice911 (Jul 15, 2002)

> Would it have been more newsworthy to you if he shot someone?


I think Ron meant that he was surprised a national story over a sexual assualt charge only consisted of a $25,000 bail amount. I don't think he feels the case is not newsworthy.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

If this thing proves to be crap, what would your reaction be?

Now I'm assuming that it is crap.

So, if you were charged unfairly, or arrested unfairly, and it made the local news (I'm thinking you are a nobody like the rest of us), how would it make you feel?

Just wondering.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

*Re: To the guy who said this*



> Originally posted by <b>jackiejackal</b>!
> "I'll freelly admit that i have a personal, deep-rooted hatred of all police forces"
> 
> I will tell you something buddy..
> ...


Hear hear!

Jackie, we finally agree on something.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

From what I understand if they put a felony charge on it it's because they have substantial evidence...

It's too much of a shocker for me to judge him right now (admitelly if JR Rider or Ruben Patterson did this I would assume they were guilty) but it doesn't look good. What was he in Colorado for anyways?


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

I wouldn't make that assumption, Jemel...I believe *any* sexual assault carries a base felony charge.

But he hasn't been charged (not yet). He's only been arrested. The D.A. has not decided whether he will file charges yet, and he's had this information for five freakin' days.

Just from that, I don't think the evidence is very strong. But I'm only speculating at this point...but it's logical: if the evidence was very strong, the D.A. would have already filed the case.


----------



## SignGuyDino (Apr 30, 2003)

Mabye the D.A. is waiting for everyone at the courthouse to return from the holiday break to indict...who knows?


----------



## AFunk4Life (Jan 10, 2003)

Well, like I have said all along, Kobe is a loser and he always will be. This is just another great example of what a true idiot is. Congrats Kobe for proving all your naysayers right. What a moron.


----------



## ssmokinjoe (Jul 5, 2003)

Even though this news is shocking and even though none of us hope that Kobe is truly guilty of any of this, the fact of the matter is that no one really knows Kobe Bryant personally. We only know what we read and hear and see on TV. For the most part he's a private person and keeps his personal life as far away from the media as he possibly can. So, with that said, even if a person is innocent until proven guilty, i won't be too shocked if the charges come out true.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>AFunk4Life</b>!
> Well, like I have said all along, Kobe is a loser and he always will be. This is just another great example of what a true idiot is. Congrats Kobe for proving all your naysayers right. What a moron.


Because we should all wish to be the great AFunk4Life right?? 

Gimme a Break.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>AFunk4Life</b>!
> Well, like I have said all along, Kobe is a loser and he always will be. This is just another great example of what a true idiot is. Congrats Kobe for proving all your naysayers right. What a moron.


If he's a loser then what does that make the guy in your avatar? Kobe has 3 rings and Francis has ZERO. Also, if Kobe is an "idiot" like you say then how dumb must Francis be? At least Kobe had a choice of colleges to go to before he went straight to the NBA. Francis had to go the JUCO route. I hate to pick on a player but it seems like Kobe haters do it all the freaking time so now it's my turn. Also, Kobe didn't prove any of you guys right. Wait for the facts to come out before you lock Kobe up and throw away the key.


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

I was surprised, and I thought about street cred a little, but that's not what this is about. Does anyone know what he faces if convicted?


----------



## shobe42 (Jun 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>carver401</b>!
> Doesn't Kobe also have a beutiful young wife and child?!!??


apparently he also has a beutiful, young, *angry* mistress!


----------



## shobe42 (Jun 21, 2002)

*Kobe fans...*

look at it this way 

now when TMAC eventually gets arrested for something we can all say that Kobe did it first.:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

Last time I checked, there hasn't been a trial. 

And its innocent until proven guilty.

I am far from a Kobe fan, but I will reserve judgment until the trial, should there be one, or until Grizzo pisses me off next, to which I will retaliate with this as ammo; whatever happens first.


----------



## AFunk4Life (Jan 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>newmessiah10</b>!
> 
> 
> Because we should all wish to be the great AFunk4Life right??


I did not say anything about myself being great now did I? This is not about me, it is about an idiot named Kobe, doing something idiotic. Let's stick to the topic here people. If you feel the need to vent your anger about your "hero" Kobe messing up, then how about doing it to somebody who cares.


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

*thanks Ron !*


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Kobe is the epitome of a star, he cares for his image, and he cares for this game, I wouldn't suspect of him doing this to tarnish his image, to me this has no logic or backing to it. But we'll see


----------



## 22ryno (Mar 17, 2003)

I seriously doubt Kobe has done this. This is probably someone trying to extort some money. He has yet to be charged and probably won't. Reports also say he brought his wife with him. Why would Kobe go to Colorado(of all places) with his wife and sexually assault a woman. It makes no sense. There are plenty of girls he could assault in LA. This all does not add up to me.


----------



## 3PeatComplete (Jul 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jemel Irief</b>!
> What was he in Colorado for anyways?


"Bryant was at the Steadman Hawkins Clinic in Vail for arthroscopic surgery on his right knee, his attorney said. "

http://www.thedenverchannel.com/sports/2314127/detail.html

"According to Mackey, Bryant was in Colorado to undergo arthroscopic surgery on his right knee, a procedure performed by Vail specialist Dr. Richard Steadman. The surgery was to relieve pain caused by persistent swelling in the knee, pain he endured for most of last season."

http://www.latimes.com/news/nationw...be_lat,1,7873776.story?coll=la-home-headlines


----------



## Sleeperz (Feb 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>AFunk4Life</b>!
> 
> 
> I did not say anything about myself being great now did I? This is not about me, it is about an idiot named Kobe, doing something idiotic. Let's stick to the topic here people. If you feel the need to vent your anger about your "hero" Kobe messing up, then how about doing it to somebody who cares.


just chill...

what part of innocent until proven guilty do u NOT understand? there has been no announcements as to if he's even going to be charged, let alone a trial. just because someone was arrested doesn't mean he's guilty as accused.

if u just happened to walk by a murder scene and get cuffed, does that mean u killed someone? don't be so<strike> ignorant.</strike>(Don't be so biased might be a better sentence, in that it isn't so confrontational.)


----------



## RG (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Sleeperz</b>!
> 
> 
> just chill...
> ...


Maybe you don't quite understand the system as well as you think? I doubt that this is a news flash, but if you aren't financially well off...it does work this way and very frequently. One glaring example is domestic disputes where the man is automatically arrested, then even if his wife says it was all a mistake the state steps in and presses charges. The burden to prove innocence falls on the accused. Traffis fines are another one. The judge will actually tell you the burden of proof is yours.

But Kobe has the bucks, that alone leaves me to believe this all gets swept clean.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RG</b>!
> But Kobe has the bucks, that alone leaves me to believe this all gets swept clean.


This statement alone tells me that you are biased against Kobe, which in itself is no news flash.

What you are saying here is if he is found guilty, you knew it all along. But if he is found innocent, then he couldn't possibly be innocent, but that everything is "swept clean." 

I believe this thought-process is prevalent among the Kobe haters...who are applying pure emotionalism to a legal issue.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ron</b>!
> 
> 
> This statement alone tells me that you are biased against Kobe, which in itself is no news flash.
> ...


Yes! This has been the consistency of the Kobe haters throughout the Boards. Pitiful, just pitiful.


----------



## antibody (Apr 4, 2003)

I am very curious to see how the whole Kobe thing turns out. David Stern and the rest of his NBA cronies must be very nervous with their "poster child" in very serious trouble. I'm sure they will bail him out somehow.


----------



## Sleeperz (Feb 3, 2003)

this is just hopeless. it seems that either way, those who don't like Kobe are just going to find a way to stretch this into a conspiracy (Stern is going to bail him out or he paid for his innocence). let's just see what happens. 

i can just see RG, antibody and AFunk4Life sitting around a table talking about basketball conspiracies. 

:laugh:


----------



## Bulls42 (Jul 22, 2002)

*According to ESPN, Kobe likes them young*

The girl pressing charges is......19.
ESPN says according to Colorado law, the sexual assault charge could range from fondling to rape.?/
Pretty sick stuff...if it's true.

**updated** moved to proper thread


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

As much as I hate the Lakers, I know Kobe is too classy to do this. He is innocent.


----------



## RG (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Ron</b>!
> 
> 
> This statement alone tells me that you are biased against Kobe, which in itself is no news flash.
> ...


Save this schoolyard BS for someone else Ron! I'll tell you right now that I seriously doubt that he raped anyone (an affair maybe). But as you know I have some history with the legal system and you get what you can pay for....innocent or guilty! 

Now bias is saying you don't believe he and his new girlfriend (now his wife) were having sex.


----------



## KG_And1 (Feb 19, 2003)

<strike>Kobe is a pimp!</strike> 

Antagonistic, confrontational, and therefore unnecessary! trm.


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

*This whole Kobe fiasco*

Until I see some solid proof, I'm not buying it.

It just seems like someones trying to take advantage of him to get some easy money or something. I don't really know. I think we should all give him the benefit of the doubt for now. Innocent until proven guilty, right . . .


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

*Re: This whole Kobe fiasco*



> Originally posted by <b>7thwatch</b>!
> Until I see some solid proof, I'm not buying it.
> 
> It just seems like someones trying to take advantage of him to get some easy money or something. I don't really know. I think we should all give him the benefit of the doubt for now. Innocent until proven guilty, right . . .


I think that is what I said about 5 or 6 pages back. The rich and famous, especially athletes are always being taken to court, as some people like to make money the easy way - just sue and hope you get what someone else has worked for.


----------



## Dan Rosenbaum (Jun 3, 2002)

Granted, we don't have much to go on, but after reading the latest article at ESPN (a very poorly written article, I might add), it appears that Kobe Bryant may have been taken to a local hospital to give samples of various body fluids for the investigation.

http://espn.go.com/nba/news/2003/0709/1578455.html

Granted, the article does not specifically say that, but I don't think that that conclusion is going too far out on a limb.

If this is true, I suspect the district attorney is waiting for these results, before he makes his decision to press charges. Under that assumption, I suspect his waiting to press charges doesn't tell us much about Kobe Bryant's guilt or innocence in this matter.

But at the very least, I suspect that we will know fairly soon whether or not Kobe Bryant had sexual relations with this woman. Obviously, sexual relations and sexual assault are two completely different situations and the former does not prove the latter.

However, if evidence is presented that substantiates the former, then the clean-cut image of Kobe Bryant that makes us all believe that this could not have happened is called into question, which opens the door for the latter to be true.

And for those folks accusing the "victim" of being a a "gold-digger," that accusation is completely out of line. A "gold-digger" wouldn't go to the police the day after the incident occurred; she would have used the threat of going to the police to pry some compensation from Kobe Bryant. There are other explanations for why she might go to the police the day after, but the facts presented so far are not very consistent with this woman being a "gold-digger."

So for all of you saying the Kobe is "innocent, until proven guilty," I can't see how it is anything but hypocritical to slander the alleged "victim," without the full facts.


----------



## Kobe is (Jul 10, 2003)

*poof* 


like magic, it's gone.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*more from the taxi driver*

Kobe's midnight run

Vail taxi dispatcher and driver Terry O'Brien, 38, took three members of Bryant's entourage, who were staying at The Lodge and Spa at Cordillera, to Valley View Hospital in Glenwood Springs, at about 2:30 a.m., July 2, where Bryant had checked into the emergency room. O'Brien said he was paid a fare of $372 by Michael Ortiz, one of Bryant's bodyguards.

O'Brien said that when he picked up "three big guys," at Cordillera, "they seemed nervous and anxious."

One of the passengers said that he had to pick up someone, "a friend" who was having "the worst day of his life," O'Brien said.

They didn't talk much. The same passenger went on to say that he didn't know if he would have a job after this. O'Brien described them as "some sort of sports handlers or bodyguards."

http://www.vaildaily.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20030709/NEWS/307090101


----------



## Dan Rosenbaum (Jun 3, 2002)

http://www.vaildaily.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20030709/NEWS/307090101

That article is by far the best summary of what we know so far - not a lot. Thanks for linking to it.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*Guest's late-night call about ruckus was catalyst for Bryant investigation*

By George Merritt, Kirk Mitchell and Steve Lipsher, Denver Post Staff Writers

A late-night ruckus in Kobe Bryant's hotel room prompted a guest nearby to complain to the front desk, kicking off a sexual-assault investigation against the basketball star, according to an employee at the Eagle County resort where the alleged assault occurred.

The employee, who spoke with Bryant and with other employees who interacted with the Los Angeles Lakers star just after the incident, said Bryant later appeared calm and composed in the lobby as he conversed at length with a night auditor in the wee hours of the morning.

http://www.denverpost.com/Stories/0,1413,36~90~1506038,00.html


----------

